# Any new word on the Oberon odor?



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I searched the boards for any new word on this.  Someone reported a weird chemical smell to the purple Roof of Heaven design.  I have one on pre-order and am getting concerned.  I will not be able to tolerate any odor like that, especially if it doesn't dissipate.  Has anyone asked Oberon about this?  I don't wan't to bug them if someone has already asked.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear too.  My saddle journal is fine and I don't want my purple butterfly to stink!  Anyone have the problem with other purple covers?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe it was Lindnet who was having the problem. I think she said they told her it would go away, but if it didn't, they'd replace the cover.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I believe it was Lindnet who was having the problem. I think she said they told her it would go away, but if it didn't, they'd replace the cover.
> 
> L


Thanks. Good to know. Not quite so worried now. I've heard their customer service is great.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I think I was a part of the original conversation and it was not a color purple issue.
But in any case the odor did go way quite quickly.

I think it is in the dye or tanning process of the leather or maybe in the gluing.

If you get it delivered fast after manufacture then the odor might be stronger.
If it takes a couple more days to get to you I think it will be much less so...

But it did go away on my Saddle Maple journal.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, yes it was me who was asking about it recently.  I got my cover on Thursday.  So far, it still stinks.  I did write to Oberon, and they said it was possible that the dye they use on the edges was what I was smelling.  And they thought maybe I was really sensitive to odors.  But it's NOT just on the edges, and other people smell it as well.  I'll see how it goes, but I may have to have them replace it.  I really love the smell of leather and this cover has a very unpleasant odor to it.

They said they would either take it back or replace it, if it was still noticeable after a week or so.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> I think I was a part of the original conversation and it was not a color purple issue.
> But in any case the odor did go way quite quickly.
> 
> I think it is in the dye or tanning process of the leather or maybe in the gluing.
> ...


Eric, do you remember how long it took to go away? And does yours just smell like leather now?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Hi, yes it was me who was asking about it recently. I got my cover on Thursday. So far, it still stinks. I did write to Oberon, and they said it was possible that the dye they use on the edges was what I was smelling. And they thought maybe I was really sensitive to odors. But it's NOT just on the edges, and other people smell it as well. I'll see how it goes, but I may have to have them replace it. I really love the smell of leather and this cover has a very unpleasant odor to it.
> 
> They said they would either take it back or replace it, if it was still noticeable after a week or so.


Good to know they will take care of it. If others in the room wth you smell it it can't just be that you are sensitive to it. It would upset me if my cover didn't have the pleasant leather smell I'm expecting.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Eric, do you remember how long it took to go away? And does yours just smell like leather now?


A few days. I don't remember exactly but it was way less than a week.
I did put it near an open window, in a closed room (it is winter), like I was cooling a pie.
Yes it smells like leather now. (I just buried my nose in it.)

Eric


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try the open window thing.

LOL, and thanks for burying your nose in your cover for the sake of research!

DD, I'm with you, I want this thing to smell like leather!!  Not chemicals.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

kari said:


> I'm waiting to hear too. My saddle journal is fine and I don't want my purple butterfly to stink! Anyone have the problem with other purple covers?
> 
> I have the purple butterfly and it does not stink. It does have a leather smell...it is leather. If you don't like the smell of leather Oberon probably is not for you. Of course even the leather smell is less after you have it for a while and it gets "aired out".


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the purple butterfly and it doesn't have the smell.  I hope your smell goes away soon, that would be annoying.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

It just seems weird that mine (and Eric's) had the smell and others don't.  It makes me wonder if some of the people making the covers wipe them down with something different that the others do?  Is my nose (and most of the people at work's) that sensitive?

I have it by my open bathroom window now.  And I'll leave it in there when I shower, sometimes that takes the odor out of stuff.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe your's was just shipped to you faster after the leather was dyed than others? I have World Tree for my K1 and it only ever has smelled like leather.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

My purchases from Oberon have to come across the country and take a week so maybe they have more time to air out!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a good point.  I'm here in Northern CA.  They shipped it Tuesday and I got it Thursday.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I am super sensitive to smells and my cover didn't have an odor. I would try airing it out and see, but if it doesn't quit I would return it. Oberon seems to have wonderful customer service.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I am super sensitive to smells and my cover didn't have an odor. I would try airing it out and see, but if it doesn't quit I would return it. Oberon seems to have wonderful customer service.


I am also in California. If I stick my nose almost directly on the cover I smell a very slight chemical odor. I am very sensitive to smells, and smells can sometimes trigger a migraine, but have had no problems with my Oberon Designs cover. I have the cover in Fern.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I got my purple roof of heaven k1 cover on Friday, and didn't notice a smell.  But I'm way over in GA, so maybe the travel time helped.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I am also in California. If I stick my nose almost directly on the cover I smell a very slight chemical odor. I am very sensitive to smells, and smells can sometimes trigger a migraine, but have had no problems with my Oberon Designs cover. I have the cover in Fern.


Mine is also Fern also. I wonder if the purple dye has a stronger odor. Smells trigger my asthma and migraines.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My fern DragonflyPond had no odor. It is enroute to PA now.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the purple butterfly and there is no smell  and I am very sensitive to smells.. IF YOU have any issues Oberon stands behind the work, with NO issues.. Don is the guy you contact at the email address or call them. they are fantastic.  I have two of their covers and I have never had a smell issue.

I had a smell issue with the amazon cover.. UGH!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

The avenue of trees in Fern did not have a smell.  I have ordered a purple ROH and awaiting it's arrival


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I have the purple butterfly and there is no smell and I am very sensitive to smells.. IF YOU have any issues Oberon stands behind the work, with NO issues.. Don is the guy you contact at the email address or call them. they are fantastic. I have two of their covers and I have never had a smell issue.
> 
> I had a smell issue with the amazon cover.. UGH!


Yes, Patrizia, I agree that the Amazon Kindle 1 cover really did stink! LOL 

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, the more people I hear from who say their Oberon never had an odor, the more I'm thinking I may have to take Oberon up on their offer to replace it.  They did ask me to wait a week to see if it faded, so I will.  But so far, it's still there.  

I tried the open window thing, Eric, but that didn't help mine.  I read online that wrapping leather in newspaper can draw out odors, so that's what I'm trying now.  

I smelled the inside of the cover, where the spine is.  THAT smells yummy, like leather is supposed to smell.  No chemical odor at all.  So it has got to be something that they use on the decorated side.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Well, the more people I hear from who say their Oberon never had an odor, the more I'm thinking I may have to take Oberon up on their offer to replace it. They did ask me to wait a week to see if it faded, so I will. But so far, it's still there.
> 
> I tried the open window thing, Eric, but that didn't help mine. I read online that wrapping leather in newspaper can draw out odors, so that's what I'm trying now.
> 
> I smelled the inside of the cover, where the spine is. THAT smells yummy, like leather is supposed to smell. No chemical odor at all. So it has got to be something that they use on the decorated side.


Is it dissipating at all with time, lindnet, or just as strong as when you got it? If it were slightly dissipated, I would say maybe giving it a little more time. But if it is just as strong, I would take Oberon up on their offer as you said. Good luck


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> Is it dissipating at all with time, lindnet, or just as strong as when you got it? If it were slightly dissipated, I would say maybe giving it a little more time. But if it is just as strong, I would take Oberon up on their offer as you said. Good luck


I'm sorry I didn't answer this, DD Stalker Woman. I just saw it!

Well, the smell is dissipating, although not as quickly as I'd like it to. I keep going back and forth between having it replaced, or just keeping it and hoping either it gets better or I get used to the smell.

Wait.....I just picked it up and smelled it again, and I think it might be smelling more like leather and less like chemicals! Woohoo! And I just ran into the next office and had somebody else smell it (lol!). She had been smelling the chemicals on it the last few days too, and agreed that it is better today.

I think it will be ok, I hope none of you have this issue, but if you do.....I think the smell will fade with time.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I'm sorry I didn't answer this, DD Stalker Woman. I just saw it!
> 
> Well, the smell is dissipating, although not as quickly as I'd like it to. I keep going back and forth between having it replaced, or just keeping it and hoping either it gets better or I get used to the smell.
> 
> ...


This gives a whole new meaning to the phrase, 'Having her nose in a book all the time...'


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

DD said:


> This gives a whole new meaning to the phrase, 'Having her nose in a book all the time...'


LOL, ain't that the truth??

It actually is getting pretty funny. I think people start running when they see me coming with the cover in my hand. "Run, hide, she's going to make you smell that thing again!"


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I got my purple roof of heaven k1 cover on Friday, and didn't notice a smell. But I'm way over in GA, so maybe the travel time helped.


Robin, where are you in GA? (You don't have to get real specific if you don't want to.) I'm originally from Atlanta so my ears always prick up when someone says Georgia...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I'm sorry I didn't answer this, DD Stalker Woman. I just saw it!
> 
> Well, the smell is dissipating, although not as quickly as I'd like it to. I keep going back and forth between having it replaced, or just keeping it and hoping either it gets better or I get used to the smell.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest putting it in a ziploc bag with some cat litter, but that could get messy & dusty. What if you put it in a ziploc with some ground coffee in something like some cut-off pantyhose? Then again cat litter in pantyhose wouldn't leave behind a smell like coffee would (your cover could end up smelling like coffee instead of leather...) Either will help absorb the smell.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'd suggest putting it in a ziploc bag with some cat litter, but that could get messy & dusty. What if you put it in a ziploc with some ground coffee in something like some cut-off pantyhose? Then again cat litter in pantyhose wouldn't leave behind a smell like coffee would (your cover could end up smelling like coffee instead of leather...) Either will help absorb the smell.


Thanks for the suggestions. I think it's getting better, but I may end up trying the cat litter to hurry up the process.

Hmmmm.....coffee or leather?? That's a tough choice, I love both of those smells!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I'd suggest putting it in a ziploc bag with some cat litter, but that could get messy & dusty. What if you put it in a ziploc with some ground coffee in something like some cut-off pantyhose? Then again cat litter in pantyhose wouldn't leave behind a smell like coffee would (your cover could end up smelling like coffee instead of leather...) Either will help absorb the smell.


Hopefully clean cat litter or you'll be dealing with a whole other kind of odor. LOL

Sorry, I'm getting punchy. Going to bed now.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

While I never noticed a chemical smell with my purple butterfly I just noticed today that it smells more like yummy leather than it did last week.  So, maybe the dye is the issue and once it mellows out the leather smell comes through more?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> While I never noticed a chemical smell with my purple butterfly I just noticed today that it smells more like yummy leather than it did last week. So, maybe the dye is the issue and once it mellows out the leather smell comes through more?


Yeah, I think that's what it is. A guy here at work smelled it (see, I TOLD you I was making everybody smell it to see if it was just me), and he said it was the fumes from the dye. He said that it was probably wrapped soon after it was made, and the fumes hadn't had time to dissipate yet. He suggested using a blow dryer on low heat to force them out of the leather more quickly, and I think that has helped. The smell is more like leather and less like chemicals now.

LOL DD, good tip on the clean cat litter.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Robin, where are you in GA? (You don't have to get real specific if you don't want to.) I'm originally from Atlanta so my ears always prick up when someone says Georgia...


Hi! I'm in Flintstone, which is in Northwest Georgia. Or as we refer to it, "darn near Tennessee." lol, I am not at all concerned that someone will locate Flintstone.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> ...LOL DD, good tip on the clean cat litter.


Did I say that? Must have been on painkillers! Well, if your cover continues to smell, I will have not trouble stalking you, will I? LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a good one...I ordered a DecalGirl Skin for my Blackberry Curve (Lily).  It should be here by the end of the week.  Well, last night, I dropped my Blackberry and cracked the screen.  Verizon said if I take it in the the Verizon store, they will replace it with a new one at a cost of $50.00.  It was less than 3 mos. old.  I guess I'll just have to eat the loss.  But I will have a brand new pristine Blackberry to put my new skin one.  Good news, bad news.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

DD said:


> Here's a good one...I ordered a DecalGirl Skin for my Blackberry Curve (Lily). It should be here by the end of the week. Well, last night, I dropped my Blackberry and cracked the screen. Verizon said if I take it in the the Verizon store, they will replace it with a new one at a cost of $50.00. It was less than 3 mos. old. I guess I'll just have to eat the loss. But I will have a brand new pristine Blackberry to put my new skin one. Good news, bad news.


Sorry for your loss but if Verizon will replace it for $50, that's pretty good! I hope you post some pics even though it's not a Kindle.

I'm thinking it's time to switch back to Verizon. We got way better customer service with them than our current provider. But of course we have better rates now. You get what you pay for.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Sorry for your loss but if Verizon will replace it for $50, that's pretty good! I hope you post some pics even though it's not a Kindle.
> 
> I'm thinking it's time to switch back to Verizon. We got way better customer service with them than our current provider. But of course we have better rates now. You get what you pay for.


Just found out the replacement won't be brand new but a "like new" warranty replacement unit. Might do it anyway. Just can't look at that crack for almost 2 yrs.

My son wants me to get the hard shell case that he has but then my skin would be hidden!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

DD said:


> My son wants me to get the hard shell case that he has but then my skin would be hidden!


I know this dilemma. I have a Blackberry and it is housed in a rubber case, much like this.

http://www.bberry.com/blackberry-protective-skin/4A54A5143.htm

I am a phone dropper. I always have been. This case has saved me probably 20 times from replacing my phone. But it also means no skin.  For me and my history of phone abuse, it's not really a choice.

Good luck!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Hi! I'm in Flintstone, which is in Northwest Georgia. Or as we refer to it, "darn near Tennessee." lol, I am not at all concerned that someone will locate Flintstone.


LOL - I hear you on that one - I live in Niceville. Never get any comments on that one...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I know this dilemma. I have a Blackberry and it is housed in a rubber case, much like this.
> 
> http://www.bberry.com/blackberry-protective-skin/4A54A5143.htm
> 
> ...


Couldn't you still use a skin with those rubber protective cases? Don't they just cover the edges? Oh.....and the back.

DD, if you decide to go with something like that, don't buy it! I have a whole package of them (I think there are 3 or 4 in it) that I'll send to you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I can understand the Verizon phone thing.  I have had a Voyager for almost two years.  Battery issues, returned it now 4 times.  Finally bought a skin for my new Voyager phone and of course it is having the same battery issue (Won't charge).  Arggghh, I could get it replaced free of charge...but my skin would go with my defective phone.  I'm so tired of having to replace my phone.  I even bought a new battery hoping it was just a bad battery...but it still didn't hold a charge.  I love the Voyager, would hate to have to get a whole new different phone and lose my skin.  Verizon recognized it was a defect on their part so I never was charged for any replacement, thank goodness.  What should I do?  Just keep my phone that has a battery life of 5 hours, or get a new one and loose my skin?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> What should I do? Just keep my phone that has a battery life of 5 hours, or get a new one and loose my skin?


New phone. Without a doubt. A five hour battery would drive me wacky and is almost unsafe if you're away from your charger for more than 5 hours at a time.

New phone. New skins. Embrace technology that works!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> Couldn't you still use a skin with those rubber protective cases? Don't they just cover the edges? Oh.....and the back.
> 
> DD, if you decide to go with something like that, don't buy it! I have a whole package of them (I think there are 3 or 4 in it) that I'll send to you.


No, the one my son has is the body glove hard shell rubberized cover. It covers the screen with a clear part. Very practical, but ugly! Thanks for the kind offer!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In my ultra-enabling mode, I am going to tell all of you who are thinking about switching phones and maybe providers to go for the iPhone -- because of the Kindle app that was released yesterday. Believe me, I was a skeptic but 5 minutes of playing with it turned me into a believer. It is great. And they make lots of nice skins for the iPhone, too.

My son has had a Blackberry for awhile. At first it was great but lately he has had no end of problems. His contract is up on April 23rd and he's switching over to the iPhone this time around.

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey! I received the purple ROH cover for my K1 yesterday and it is eye-popping gorgeous. And it only has that wonderfully evocative leather smell--no scent of chemicals at all. I am a certified aromatherapist too--blend my own oils to use with my massage therapy clients--so believe  me, if there was even a slight whiff of anything icky my nose would have detected it instantly. Of course my cover had to travel all the way to the east coast to find me so the four or so days enroute may have helped dissipate any odors. I hope those of you who inititially had a problem are finding that it has also cleared up now. This cover is stunning!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In my ultra-enabling mode, I am going to tell all of you who are thinking about switching phones and maybe providers to go for the iPhone -- because of the Kindle app that was released yesterday. Believe me, I was a skeptic but 5 minutes of playing with it turned me into a believer. It is great. And they make lots of nice skins for the iPhone, too.
> 
> My son has had a Blackberry for awhile. At first it was great but lately he has had no end of problems. His contract is up on April 23rd and he's switching over to the iPhone this time around.
> 
> L


Leslie,

Do you know which cell phone providers offer the iPhone?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hey! I received the purple ROH cover for my K1 yesterday and it is eye-popping gorgeous. And it only has that wonderfully evocative leather smell--no scent of chemicals at all. I am a certified aromatherapist too--blend my own oils to use with my massage therapy clients--so believe me, if there was even a slight whiff of anything icky my nose would have detected it instantly. Of course my cover had to travel all the way to the east coast to find me so the four or so days enroute may have helped dissipate any odors. I hope those of you who inititially had a problem are finding that it has also cleared up now. This cover is stunning!


Ah, now I can guess where your screen name came from. Very fragrant!

I can't wait to get my ROH for K2. Mine is coming to Florida. So, hopefully, there won't be any smell. I'm so happy to hear it is so gorgeous.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Do you know which cell phone providers offer the iPhone?


AT&T


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hey! I received the purple ROH cover for my K1 yesterday and it is eye-popping gorgeous. And it only has that wonderfully evocative leather smell--no scent of chemicals at all. I am a certified aromatherapist too--blend my own oils to use with my massage therapy clients--so believe me, if there was even a slight whiff of anything icky my nose would have detected it instantly. Of course my cover had to travel all the way to the east coast to find me so the four or so days enroute may have helped dissipate any odors. I hope those of you who inititially had a problem are finding that it has also cleared up now. This cover is stunning!


I can't wait until mine arrives!!! Ack!


----------

